# drop this forum?



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

what's going on? you guys that are active should be posting. this going to die here? jmad has some damn nice pics posted. nothing going on? no questions on how to do something? this is really sad.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been thinking the same thing. But, since I'm really just a lurker I didn't think it was my place to complain about the lack of new posts.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

the new format is not exactly user friendly.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I have to say I pulled back with the new layout


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Even though i don't have anything to really offer here i agree that the new format tends to lead me to only the recent posts which leads to the forums that don't get alot of new topics to get seen even less frequent.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

dayexco said:


> what's going on? you guys that are active should be posting. this going to die here? jmad has some damn nice pics posted. nothing going on? no questions on how to do something? this is really sad.


Looked at your post history and the last time you posted was Sept.30? Is someone else supposed to start the conversation. I post nearly everyday.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Looked at your post history and the last time you posted was Sept.30? Is someone else supposed to start the conversation. I post nearly everyday.


Copy that me too.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

skyhook said:


> the new format is not exactly user friendly.


What about the new format is not user friendly. I am just so dang used to it, seems pretty easy to use. Click on forum to browse or new posts to see what everyone is talking about. The project section seems a little under used.

I am just surprised and curious to hear this.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just FYI, I have also experienced some of the issues noted above and started a new thread in the staff section directed to Nathan's attention to further address some of these issues.

Hang in there with us.:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Copy that me too.


And butt heads with someone ever day...well used to anyway!:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Just FYI, I have also experienced some of the issues noted above and started a new thread in the staff section directed to Nathan's attention to further address some of these issues.
> 
> Hang in there with us.:thumbsup:


What are the issues? I am cornfused!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> And butt heads with someone ever day...well used to anyway!:thumbsup:


Love this place!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this has nothing to do with nathan, or the new format. i just made a comment amongst the friends i have in the excavating forum wondering where the hell they're at, what they're doing? nathan can't drag their ass out of the woodwork and post if they have no desire to... and TNT...if it even made a ******g difference when i last posted..it was 10/7


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What are the issues? I am cornfused!


Mostly the new posts availability. It seems to come and go for many of us. I don't know if it's the browser we are using the OS, or what. Some posters have no problem seeing them, but I for one have the same issues a lot.

We just don't want to lose anyone, thinking that this place is dying out because of the message that says "There are no new posts". IT ISN'T TRUE.

Hopefully Nathan's geek squad can get this problem fixed.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have only had that problem on my laptop never on the mobile app.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

dayexco said:


> this has nothing to do with nathan, or the new format.


:laughing: I just deleted the staff thread I created. I'll take my technical issues up with Nathan at a later date. It sounds like I am NOT a geek! :clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> :laughing: I just deleted the staff thread I created. I'll take my technical issues up with Nathan at a later date. It sounds like I am NOT a geek! :clap:




You!

I just gave you a picture, step by step demo on the advanced search thing. Clicked POST and POOF....gone


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

dayexco said:


> this has nothing to do with nathan, or the new format. i just made a comment amongst the friends i have in the excavating forum wondering where the hell they're at, what they're doing? nathan can't drag their ass out of the woodwork and post if they have no desire to... and TNT...if it even made a ******g difference when i last posted..it was 10/7


Then your profile is wrong. Hell it says the last time you logged in was 10/2.

And FYI, your can be seen by all on the New Posts heading. It doesn't matter what section.

As far as what difference it makes the last time you posted, it makes a huge difference when you are complaining about the activity level. If you are posting all the time and participating then you have a gripe. If you are not, then you don't have a leg to stand on. Your profile says the last post was Sept 30. That is what I was going off of. Please forgive my observation and back handed accusation. (Seriously!)


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> Mostly the new posts availability. It seems to come and go for many of us. I don't know if it's the browser we are using the OS, or what. Some posters have no problem seeing them, but I for one have the same issues a lot.
> 
> We just don't want to lose anyone, thinking that this place is dying out because of the message that says "There are no new posts". IT ISN'T TRUE.
> 
> Hopefully Nathan's geek squad can get this problem fixed.


I have had that happen, but close my browser and reopen usually fixes. I think it may be a browser or OS issue.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Gene,

Go dig a hole and then come back and tell everybody about it!


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

dayexco said:


> what's going on? you guys that are active should be posting. this going to die here? jmad has some damn nice pics posted. nothing going on? no questions on how to do something? this is really sad.


I just noticed it was in the Excavation and Site Work forum. 
Didn't mean to step on anybodies toes.
Cool.?


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I think I will comment on this. I check this everyday and does disappoint some times when it goes for days with no post and pictures in the specific area I am interest in. Excavation work. 

I have posted some work we have done and really enjoy seeing other projects, or comments, thats what this site is all about. 

I even looked under the other trades just for the hell of it but not as much fun as the trade you are involved in thats for sure. 

Gene, thanks for looking out for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

In general I wish it would show the post for the last 24 hours after showing new posts. Most boards do. That is the only thing that is missing.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Then your profile is wrong. Hell it says the last time you logged in was 10/2.
> 
> And FYI, your can be seen by all on the New Posts heading. It doesn't matter what section.
> 
> As far as what difference it makes the last time you posted, it makes a huge difference when you are complaining about the activity level. If you are posting all the time and participating then you have a gripe. If you are not, then you don't have a leg to stand on. Your profile says the last post was Sept 30. That is what I was going off of. Please forgive my observation and back handed accusation. (Seriously!)


FWIW the OP was made yesterday, 10/10.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't post any questions because I already know everything........... j/k.

I have some pics of a sewer tap I did the other day I could post. We have been really busy. The rain and flooding has screwed us here. Have been getting alot of calls for stormwater repair work and demolition. I have been going nuts driving around and doing bids. 

On the other note, every hole I dig, I need to pump water. We are around 40" of rain above normal for the year.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Since you asked. Flat tire on my 10-wheeler, 1 ton & backhoe. One ear snapped on tailgate hinge so that was hanging off. I have to get that welded. To top off the day, I caught the gate post with the dozer blade pulling into the yard.

How you doing?


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Since you asked. Flat tire on my 10-wheeler, 1 ton & backhoe. One ear snapped on tailgate hinge so that was hanging off. I have to get that welded. To top off the day, I caught the gate post with the dozer blade pulling into the yard.
> 
> How you doing?


I had a day like that last week. Had three flat tires on all different equipment, two of them were two big to take rim off and just repair it. I put tubes in any thing that goes flat now, last a little longer. 

The weather here has been very nice for a week so got a lot done. Going to rain tomorrow and next week so all the dry work will stop tomorrow. 

Rino, we have drainage work lined up as long as the weather cooperates. Those storms hit people hard, can't do them all but will do as much as I can till the snow flies.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

my main client has three houses tied up in the building dept so ive been hustling small jobs ,, lots of topsoil deliveries the last few weeks and stumps from all the trees down , easy money but id like to get on to the house's soon.... 

broke down and bought a 25t tag trailer , bws air tilt, so far so good nice to be mobile with the shovel , was able to sell my 12t in short order so that helped with the decision to move up :thumbsup:


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Good to hear you guys are busy. We had 3 houses we spread loam & raked. They got hydro-seeded today. Dug & backfill a duplex condo unit w/ utilities.

We started stumping lot for new house & have another one lined up. 
Gotta love the builders that wait for Oct to call & tell you they want to start new house & get it weather tight before snow flies. 

Let's hope for continued good weather because I've still got to gravel & pave 500' of road, get elect. pipe in & dig gas main.

I don't take many pics but one day I will sit down & actually post some.


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

Very dry here till this last weekend. Was eatin so much dust, I thought I might have that problem that makes you want to eat it. Basement # 36 bein dug next Monday. 5 culverts put in for the township and 2 miles of ditches cleaned also for the township. Have 8 more basement to do by the middle of November been a good year for some here in Sioux Falls. Lost 2 more excavating co. though. Good guys just diggin too cheap to pay the bills. Laters

Jimmy


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> Mostly the new posts availability. It seems to come and go for many of us. I don't know if it's the browser we are using the OS, or what. Some posters have no problem seeing them, but I for one have the same issues a lot.
> 
> We just don't want to lose anyone, thinking that this place is dying out because of the message that says "There are no new posts". IT ISN'T TRUE.
> 
> Hopefully Nathan's geek squad can get this problem fixed.


I have the main forum page bookmarked and the first thing I do when landing is look at the "New Posts" in the drop down menu uder the Forum tab. Never ONCE have I received a "There are no new posts" message. There are always three or four pages of threads with new posts I look at to see what's happened since the last time I was here.

FWIW, I have a Comcast cable connection, Windows 7 64 bit OS and use the IE-9 browser.

And, what's not to like about the forum format? It's the standard Bulletin Board software typical of every other forum I frequent. What was the last format.... something from the 90's? :laughing:

Everything on this forum has functioned perfectly since I signed up back in May. Except for one day last month when all the Avatars were missing. But that was no big deal at all. :no:

So I give the place a :thumbsup: for it's ease of use and never really having any issues for me. Personally, I think it's just learning how to use all of the features of the BB software correctly that have some confused. I could be wrong of course - as many point out around here, I usually am. :laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I have to say. Out of all the topics I get most excited about the excavation forum. I'm not involved in it, but enjoy learning about it and am very interested in all the posts and pics. Keep it all coming guys. Nick.


----------



## CompanyMan (Oct 24, 2011)

I am a lurker as well. I drop in every few months to see what is going on. Keep it going.


----------

